# Luas Red line timetable for ST.Pat's Day



## dodo (16 Mar 2008)

What is the timetable for Red Luas Line on ST.Patrick's Day,nothing on their website.


----------



## Blinder (16 Mar 2008)

There is a link to the st. patrick's day and easter timetable on this page
[broken link removed] ( 3rd item)


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Mar 2008)

Recall hearing last year that it was absolutely packed, even worse than normal peak times.  It stops at Smithfield to allow for the parade between 11.00 a.m. and 2.30 p.m. (as the link states).


----------

